# Convict coloration



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

This Convict from a LFS is less than 2". Her color is very different from any convict I have seen or had in the past.

Is this normal coloration with all the blue??


















Convict and Nic "faceoff" as the Ellioti referees









....Bill


----------



## cloudgodd (Jan 20, 2009)

good question looks just like the 3 female I just got...

so lets see

Bill... too

P.s. good name


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

I have had convicts looking almost identical to that. coloration can change based on mood, food, mating, stress, etc. As far as i'm concerned they are normaly stressed right ou in store like that so you dont get to see ncie coloring. I always loved conviicts


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice colors :thumb: . Cons are such a mixed bag when it comes to coloration. Most don't seem to ever get such nice color and there are those that are real stunners even as juvies. Too much commercial breeding IMO.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Just a very nicely coloured female. The species are so washed out in the hobby now it's pretty hard to get one with decent colouring, so when someone does they freak out that it's not how it's supposed to be


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

you;d have some pretty babies with that mother!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks all. Funny thing is she was from Petsmart :lol:

Ken Davis (fishfarm USA is selling these as Cryptoheros (Amatitlania) siquia Rio Claro F1










Looks similar.

EDIT: After reading more, it appears that the Cryptoheros classification is a mess right now.

SO I will just call her a pretty Convict 8)

.....Bill


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

that kinda looks like mine










i have no idea what mine is...


----------



## aquaBANG (May 7, 2008)

My convict when I had one.










this one was the female.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice Cons!

Mine always had the large bright orange on her side. Thats why I grabed her over others. She was very washed out but now turns real dark black at times.

Another pet store has what they labeled as "Electric Blue Convict". They look nice too with lots of bue tint.

....Bill


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Must be some fresh blood in the old gene pool. Funny thing is though that's how they're supposed to look. :wink:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

welllll...I'll throw a pic of mine in...









and hopefully her mate...he's kinda squat though.


----------



## lewlaw69 (11 mo ago)

MonteSS said:


> This Convict from a LFS is less than 2". Her color is very different from any convict I have seen or had in the past.
> 
> Is this normal coloration with all the blue??
> 
> ...


My convict is changing the same


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

There was a large influx of new populations via TUIC a few years ago, so more colorful convicts are now getting well distributed. There are some who consider several species to be synonyms of _nigrofasciata_, but many still keep the name _siquia _with their population because of where they were collected. These are some of the most colorful forms I've seen. The Honduran Red Point is one of those forms that still leave people questioning does it belong to an existing species or not. There are very popular strains of HRP that are extremely blue, and it breeds with standard convicts quite readily.

I had some HRP breeding in a community tank:









I also got some wild siquia Rio Tempisque from TUIC:









Other populations were much more colorful.

The fact is that all these fish interbreed quite readily, and the mixing of genes can produce some fairly spectacular convicts.


----------



## Web B (10 mo ago)

MonteSS said:


> This Convict from a LFS is less than 2". Her color is very different from any convict I have seen or had in the past.
> 
> Is this normal coloration with all the blue??
> 
> ...


I had a pair of HRP mixed with black convicts. There has been a lot of cross breeding. My female was more colorful that this one and the male had beautiful iridescent blues on his fins as well as burn orange coloring.I have three of their babies, one considerably bigger than the other two.


----------

